# I crocheted!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sort of. 
Well, I did it by hand w/o using a crochet hook.
First I took 9 *very* miserable old tee shirts and cut them each in a long strip, spiralwise.
Then I crocheted them all together to make a small rug.

Reusing old stuff to make something useful and new!
I was tired of the towels and folded blankets we were using for Sailor's bed in the living room.
He is not allowed on the furniture, but has a spot in front of the stove.
He actually has the best spot, IMO.

This rug stays put better, doesnt slide around so much, and it is quite cushy.
I think he likes it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner: LOVE IT!!
I agree, Sailor looks like he really loves it too!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats, That's a great little rug & it matches him perfectly!!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like good, comfy job to me. What a fun looking boy you have there. I think he likes it. 
jd


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is great GAM! What a lovely dog and rug you have...you just want to cuddle him through the pic and he sure looks happy on his custom made rug! I love projects like that, recycling things to make useable items...awesome GAM!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love it! I need to make some rugs like that. I think he really likes it.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you never cease to amaze me. I have some giant old crochet hooks. I really oughta get going and crochet SOMETHIN'!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Way to go, GAM! Sailor is just adorable, too!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG!!! A Corgi mix! On a beautiful rug!!! TOO PERFECT!!!

(My Corgi, Max, says Sailor's probably barking at something right now or looking for food! LOL)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He is so cute, you lucked out with finding him. His former owner' s loss, the scum bag for dumping him. I think Sailor is very lucky to have you too, BTW. Great little rug. Did you just make a huge chain and then see it together or is the whole thing crocheted without stitching?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I really think about getting another dog. Somehow I always decide against it.
I would take in Sailor in a heart beat though.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

and Sailor totally makes me totally "dog sick" for another dog. "When we retire". :sob: :sob: :sob:


----------

